# Ponds around Lima/Wapak



## CatfishObliterator (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, 

I would like to find some new public bass fishing spots to fish at around the lima and wapak area. 

If anyone could share and give the location of any ponds would be great, i fish at lima lake, lost creek and 2 ponds by the grey wapak water tower and lake loramine when i can make it down there, are the spots i currently fish.

Ive heard about bakers pit but not sure as to where behind the new holiday inn it is.

thx


----------



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

Ponds by the wapak water towers? Hmm?? You talking about in Lincoln Park? I got myself asked to leave from there before. Or are you talking about some other ponds?? Bakers Pitt is a GREAT place to fish. There is a rd that goes between the gas station and the Holiday Inn...just follow that around the bend..then you will see a gravel rd to the right..take that rd back into the fields...you will past the vfw or uaw building..wich ever it is on the left as you are taking the gravel rd. The Pond is surrounded by trees and bushes but when you get by it and close enough..you will see the water. Now..there are only a few places to fish it from shore ..if you have a boat it would be lots better. I have great luck with buzz baits..frogs and poppers in there. There are BIG bass and blue gill in there.
Now...I posted a post a couple weeks ago of some bass I caught in there and it started a discussion about whether or not it was private or public. That is a question to be answered. A friend showed me the place a few yrs ago and said he had been fishing it for yrs and still does and never had a problem. I have never had a problem either nor has my son that was going out there quite a bit. You can read my post to see what in all was said about it..


----------



## CatfishObliterator (Apr 29, 2010)

thx for the reply, the 2 ponds im talking about are right off of 33 heading toward st marys/celina way. that big grey cement water tower with Wapakoneta written in red, theres a small pond right next to it, its got some good size bass in there i pulled a 5lb largemouth out just 2 days on a berkley gulp worm texas rigged. the other pond u'll see as ur coming off of 33. ive never had any problems at either, but the one u'll see coming off 33, there is a sign saying no trespassing as u pull into the drive but theres catch and release signs all around the pond like its public ment for public fishing.. i see ppl fishing there all the time other then me... so im not sure.


Oh i know the gravel road ur talking about i actually drove back there some but i dont think i went far enough cause i didnt see it. Ill go back and check it out


----------



## oopsagain (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not clear on your descriptions of locations so hears my 2 cents. The pond right beside the water tower on the south side of 33 you need a permit from the city. the pond northe of 33 along the exit ramp is know as Knoch's farm and also requires city permit. Bakers pit I am not familiar with that name but the only water I can think of back there I believe belongs to that factory it's in front of. The little pond east of Knoch's belongs to Apex bag.


----------

